# Men's Suits



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Am in need of a bit of suit shopping, and whilst not wanting to look like I am wearing cheap suits I equally am not wanting to have to sell a kidney to afford some of the over prices suits in the high end shops. 

Can anyone recommend either a good tailor (but relatively inexpensive) to buy a tailor made suit in a good shop for of-the-shelf suits.

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dreamgirl tailors in satwa - yes i know it sounds like a knocking shop!!!


----------



## Spadge (May 27, 2009)

Well like the sound of it, so may have to take a look anyway.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

Try them---> http://www.santobatailors.com/...they did the suits for my best mates wedding and were really good..you can even speak to Prakash or Rajesh and say they were referred by me (Levlin) and maybe they might even give you a discount..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The well-known Whistle & Flute, just behind Plant Street in Satwa.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't you just love the names we give to these places!
Plant street, Bank street, Computer street etc.

Lovin' it!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

if only there were a beer street..hehe (wink)


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

at this time there is sale all over uae.. i think you may get the branded suites for 700 to 1000 dhs.. like HUGO BOSS n stuff.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

jessil said:


> at this time there is sale all over uae.. i think you may get the branded suites for 700 to 1000 dhs.. like HUGO BOSS n stuff.


I was going to say just that... there is this shop in MOE called Man Moda which has 75% off and a no. of brands


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

jessil said:


> at this time there is sale all over uae.. i think you may get the branded suites for 700 to 1000 dhs.. like HUGO BOSS n stuff.


These shops only sell you the material by Hugo Boss and so on .. all the suits are stiched by another tailor in mass...


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

levlinm said:


> These shops only sell you the material by Hugo Boss and so on .. all the suits are stiched by another tailor in mass...


hi.....

you dont know where im working yaaaa.. ????


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

go on then tell us ...where do you work...=P


----------

